# IELTS Score



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi,
I need some help with this. I recently Did my IELTS General. these are my scores 
Listening = 8.5 
Reading = 8.0 
Writing = 6.5 
Speaking 8.5 

Overall band = 8.0 
Will have to retake the IELTS for Skilled independent Visa ? Because my writing is 6.5 and i need to get the 25 points. any one been through this before? 

Kind regards. 
Roger


----------



## farazfaheem (Oct 6, 2009)

I will take exam this month.. but you got very good overall but hard luck in writing. I also think writing is tough for me and needs practice


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

rogercb001399 said:


> Hi,
> I need some help with this. I recently Did my IELTS General. these are my scores
> Listening = 8.5
> Reading = 8.0
> ...


yes you need to re-take.


----------



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

Thank you for the quick reply. yups that is what I shall do 
Kind regards, 
Roger


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I guess you need to focus on the structure of letter and essay ... you already know sufficient english.


----------



## samaraweera (May 21, 2010)

Yes you need to retake the exam if you need to apply under 175


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

samaraweera said:


> Yes you need to retake the exam if you need to apply under 175


 looks the same as mine: L8.5 R7.5 W7 S6.5; not easy to get 7 in all bands.
good luck to all of us!


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*Excellent...*



rogercb001399 said:


> Hi,
> I need some help with this. I recently Did my IELTS General. these are my scores
> Listening = 8.5
> Reading = 8.0
> ...


*i think if you re-take the exam you will score 7.5 or more in writing. Ur English is excellent.

this case made think how would some one like you who has got this score fail to get 7 or more in writing?
6.5 in writing !!!! did you wrote that you intended to immigrate to AUS in the IELTS form? 

if so , do you think that you get this score 6.5 in Writing to enforce u retake the exam?

one of my friends told me that they take a look at why u taking the exam just to make you re-take the IELTS and you will have to to meet the point criteria.

and in most cases its either Writing or speaking that will be lower than else.*


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

kimoloop said:


> *i think if you re-take the exam you will score 7.5 or more in writing. Ur English is excellent.
> 
> this case made think how would some one like you who has got this score fail to get 7 or more in writing?
> 6.5 in writing !!!! did you wrote that you intended to immigrate to AUS in the IELTS form?
> ...


 that's quite new to me, i did indicate that my purpose is to migrate to Aus. have to change tactics next time.. 
what I know is they use those info for statistic purpose only.. who knows?


----------



## obelixous (Sep 1, 2010)

kimoloop said:


> *i think if you re-take the exam you will score 7.5 or more in writing. Ur English is excellent.
> 
> this case made think how would some one like you who has got this score fail to get 7 or more in writing?
> 6.5 in writing !!!! did you wrote that you intended to immigrate to AUS in the IELTS form?
> ...


I do not think this is correct. I took the exam in Aug 2010 and got a 7 in all bands, and had specified the reason of taking the exam as Immigration.


----------



## jilkfree1978 (May 23, 2009)

My wife is Japanese and took the ielts in Tokyo 4 times.

She marked 3 times that the purpose of the test was for immigration, she kept getting 0.5 points short, but each time in 1 different section.
Then the 4th time she didnt mark immigration and she passed.

It was run by the british council, maybe they need some money.

Also in Japan if you want to do the test again you have to wait up to 6 weeks to get onto the test or book before you get your results.



I think its all a swindle.


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

*1 Million person take the IELTS every year, that's a huge amount of money goes to IELTS organization.
its a bout 1 BILLION every year could you imagine that.
may be they forced by business after all, and this is a really good business. *


----------



## rogercb001399 (Apr 27, 2010)

Hi , 
This is interesting. Initially i thought it might be due to my hand writing. which to be honest is not great. but then again I have got through many exams with out much of an issue. well I have decided to go for Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176). Since my brother is already there. Are there any disadvantages regarding Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176) over Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)? just curious to know if there are any. Thank you very much guys for the input so far. And yes i did mention that i am taking the exam for immigration.  

Kind regards, 
Roger


----------



## kimoloop (Nov 17, 2010)

rogercb001399 said:


> Hi ,
> This is interesting. Initially i thought it might be due to my hand writing. which to be honest is not great. but then again I have got through many exams with out much of an issue. well I have decided to go for Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176). Since my brother is already there. Are there any disadvantages regarding Skilled – Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176) over Skilled – Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175)? just curious to know if there are any. Thank you very much guys for the input so far. And yes i did mention that i am taking the exam for immigration.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Roger


*Sponsored (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 176) is FASTER and top priority over Independent (Migrant) Visa (Subclass 175).*


----------



## coolboard (Nov 9, 2010)

rogercb001399 said:


> Hi,
> I need some help with this. I recently Did my IELTS General. these are my scores
> Listening = 8.5
> Reading = 8.0
> ...


I think you can appeal to get another person to evaluate your essays, but I'm not sure about the price/time it will take. You can always appeal in writing and speaking (because their evaluations are subjective), it's not the same case for listening and reading.

That means you can either take the exam again or appeal


----------



## ntvngoc (Sep 1, 2010)

coolboard said:


> I think you can appeal to get another person to evaluate your essays, but I'm not sure about the price/time it will take. You can always appeal in writing and speaking (because their evaluations are subjective), it's not the same case for listening and reading.
> 
> That means you can either take the exam again or appeal


yes it takes 6-8 weeks and ~ US$100 for remarking (British Council), but you will be refunded in full if they find that they did not give you the right score.:ranger:


----------

